# Genoa / Barcelona and the Med



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Just been b*mming around the Med for 3 weeks and can highly recommend the port tours of Genoa and Barcelona for excellent value and superb for photographing the ships.

Also went on some excellent ferries including Genoa - Barcelona (18 hours), Nice - Bastia (Corsica, 5 hours) and St Raphael - St Tropez (1 hour).

The yachts at St Tropez are incredible...some are bigger than coasters that come into my local port.!

I need to download 450 phots off the camera before I can post any.!

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome back to Glorious Devon Rushie I wondered where you'd got too!

Peter4447


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, welcome back Rushie. I too had noticed your absence.
Looking forward to some good pics.(Thumb) 
Genoa was a favourite port (drydock up to Christmas) with the Memsahib onboard.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Cheers chaps..!*

Thanks to you both.!

Thank heavens for EasyJet..!

May return to Nice next week for more sun....Devon is glorious Peter...but rather gloomy at the moment Peter..!

Rushie.


----------

